# Hybrid Trailer Pros & Cons



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

They are referred to as Stock/combos and lots of people love them!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I adore the stock combo trailers. Unfortunately, I can't afford one. :-(

If you have a chance to buy one, jump on it. They're great trailers.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I personally like the stock combo trailers. The BO at my place has one made by Cimarron, its a big 4 horse trailer, but can fit 5 horses if they are smaller, its got the dividers turning it into a slant load, and its got the goose neck tack room in the front. I love it, its big and airy, which is great for Southern California. I like having the option of being able to leave a horse free in the trailer, and with it being a stock trailer, its very open lets a lot of light in, and isn't as "scary" as some of the fully enclosed trailers out there. I would say go for it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the plexiglass. I have always hauled in an open trailer and never had a problem. If it is bitterly cold I'll saddle my horse before I put it in the trailer.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Dammit! Curveball. I nice looking "normal" trailer is up for sale in my price range. It's a 2005 Merhow. Which would you do. This one or the stock?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Up to you now. Trailers can get hot.... my horses get a lot warmer in my 4horse slant than they ever did in my stock combo.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My dilemma is that I'm in Connecticut and I do go to shows in winter. Also, what if it were ever a medical emergency and it's 20 degrees out. Murphy's law suggests that's the way it's going to happen, right? Would a stock be appropriate in that case?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

YES. it would


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, it would be appropriate, or yes I can plan on driving to the hospital in a driving snow storm in the middle of the night on a Sunday?


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

What ever you prefer! That trailer looks really nice. but I agree that the stock types are more open and airy... good thing! you _want_ air circulation. summer gets Hot!!
If you're really worried about cold, can you trailer with a blanket on your horse?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'll stay on my original path of the combo trailer. The Merhow has aluminum floors which I was warned about several times over. I think the Equibreeze is a far better design. Yes I guess I could just blanket in winter. We're not talking lots of trips in the really cold months, and they'd only be a few miles at most to go over to friends' barns to play.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Aluminum floors are the best way to go. You should keep mats in them but they never rot and they never rust.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a friend who's aluminum floors corroded away within 5 years of getting her trailer. The rivets went bad and she said there is no way to replace an aluminum floor. Now I'm confused again!!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I've seen floors in aluminum stock trailers that have lasted 20 years or better. Semi trailers that haul cattle are also made out of aluminum and last a long time. The only reason for an aluminum floor to corrode is if the aluminum abutts a dissimilar metal and produces electolosis.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I have 2 horse slant stock/combo, plan to retrofit with plexiglass for rainy/cold weather. In the meantime, we blanket for cold weather travel and Murphy's law does dictate that you will only have to haul sick horses in cold weather.  I'm very happy with it; it's more flexible for multiple uses than the box horse trailer that I used to have. It's also true that you can put the horse in the front slant stall, so the breeze from the open stock windows is less so they get less chilled.

Look for rubber torsion suspension, for a smoother ride for your horse; and check out the seam between the tack area and the stall area of the trailer - some combo trailers have a gap that allows shavings and road dust (and you know what else) to get into the tack area. 

Good luck!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a stock, and one of the reason I got it (besides the price :lol: ) is because I was shopping in summer. It was SO much cooler than more expensive "standard" 2-horse ones that I made my choice. I plan on putting the plastic sheets on sides for the winter. Will see how it goes...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ladytrails, looks like the stock combo I've been liking does have the good suspension.

7000 lbs. dual axles – Dexter rubber torsion suspension w/4 wheel brakes

I really like that Merhow, but so far there is just nothing I don't like about the Equibreeze combo trailer. It seems to have all the high end things where it counts. 90% of my trips will be in fair weather, and I do love the fact that he won't overheat in the dogs days of summer. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Aluminum floors are the best way to go. You should keep mats in them but they never rot and they never rust.


Not necessarily true.

In the states that use a lot of road salt the salt can get in crevices and cause the aluminum to corrode just like it does to steel. It just does not rust so people think it is fine.

I prefer aluminum, but it is not a no maintenance will last forever with out ever corroding wonder material that so many people think it is.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Not necessarily true.
> 
> 
> I prefer aluminum, but it is not a no maintenance will last forever with out ever corroding wonder material that so many people think it is.


That being said, I live near the coast, so lots of salt to be had. The trailer is a 2005 model. Would you buy a 5 year old aluminum trailer?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes. I would buy a 5year old aluminum trailer. I would buy a 5year old steel trailer too.

If you are worried take it to a reputable trailer place and have it looked at.

Kind of like buying a used car. Have your mechanic look at it first. The money they charge to inspect it can save you money later on.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> That being said, I live near the coast, so lots of salt to be had. The trailer is a 2005 model. Would you buy a 5 year old aluminum trailer?


I would buy a 25 year old aluminum trailer. I have seen aluminum trailers that have been used HARD to haul cattle and horses several days per week that don't have any problems with corrosion. I certainly haven't seen the same in steel trailers.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 95 steel stock and the wooden floor is like new. trailer looks rough but hey the horses don't care. I have a LQ also and I wish i had gone for the stock combo. I would rather haul my horses in a stock. They ride better cause they can turn facing backwards and you can also haul alot of things back there. The aluminum floors will last if you have good maintnence practices. I put sawdust in mine when hauling to absorbe the urine and keeps the manure together. Twice a year I pull the mats out and wash the floor let it dry and put the mats back in. I do this spring and fall. In the middle times I just roll the mat up and hose off the butt wall and floor. My trailer is 7yrs old and the floors have no wear or pitts at all. and I live between the Chesapeake bay and Potomac river. Plus your resale value holds with a all aluminum. Some have steel frams and that's ok. Go to www.horsetrailerworld.com and get into thier forum you can learn alot and get great information from pros and everyday owners..


----------

